# Gnutti hub, help appreciated.



## dnc1 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi,
whilst out buying bits for my 'Bertin' piste special today at a jumble (I'd prearranged to buy a TA piste BB and a Stronglight headset) I also took a liking to this 'Gnutti' flip-flop hub.....

















It's a 40 hole, all steel, chrome plated hub, fixed and freewheel type.
Does anyone have any idea as to age, usage etc?
I'm assuming it was produced for the UK market being for 40 spokes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 11, 2018)

All I can tell you from internet search is they began making bicycle parts postwar, and stopped making them about 1970.


----------



## juvela (Nov 13, 2018)

-----

In Brit terminology this type of hub is oft referred to as d/s, short for double-sided.

Gnutti hub origins have been discussed on the CR email list.

The experts there state that the quality three-piece models of the 1950's and early 1960's were produced under contract by Fratelli Brivio (FB) of Brescia.

Do not know the origins for the later ordinary quality one-piece alloy and five-piece bimetal examples.  They may have been self produced.

AFAIK the badge seemed to last until the late 1970's or early 1980's but do not know a specific close of play date.

Agree the forty hole drilling would suggest a Brit usage.  Likely the anterior companion was thirty-two.

https://condorino.com/2016/07/12/fratelli-brivio-s-a/





-----


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Many thanks @juvela, great link.
Looks like it could be a Gnutti 'airone' model from the '50's. They were featured in Holdsworths 1955 'aids to happy cycling' catalogue.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 14, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Many thanks @juvela, great link.
> ... Holdsworths 1955 'aids to happy cycling' catalogue.



and you're not going to post a link to this?


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Apologies @bulldog1935.
I'll get back to you with that.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 14, 2018)

way cool, bro


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Here you go @bulldog1935. I found the '55 edition at.....

http://www.peterbrueggeman.com/cr/catalogues/aids_1955.pdf

If you do an internet search for 'aids to happy cycling' you'll also come across many other annual editions, they were produced from the late '40s to the late '70s I believe.
Happy reading!


----------



## juvela (Nov 14, 2018)

-----

d/s hubs were made two ways.

one could have either double fixed or fixed on one side and gear block on the other, as we have here.

the latter format is sometimes referred to as a "training hub."

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Very true  @juvela.
They seem to be very popular over here on '40s/'50s clubman's machines.
Lots  of clubs would ride 'fixed' on fast group rides (and time trials)  to avoid accidents caused by sudden braking, with the option of a freewheel for more leisurely rides.
I'm intending to use it on my '40's/'50's Rudge 'special' which currently has a later 'Dynohub' 3-speed.
One gears usually enough for me!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 14, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Here you go @bulldog1935. I found the '55 edition at.....
> 
> http://www.peterbrueggeman.com/cr/catalogues/aids_1955.pdf
> ...



thanks - classy riding togs and shoes


----------



## juvela (Nov 14, 2018)

-----

In addition to hubs, items produced included headsets, bottom bracket assemblies and chainsets.

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/gnutti-headset-jpeg.745107/

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/gnutti-cottered-bb-jpeg.745106/

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/gnutti-logo-jpg.745108/

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/gnutti_truck_team-car-1950s-jpg.745183/

Manufacturer catalogue of 1953 -

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Gnutti catalogue 1953 (V-CC Library).pdf

---

Date note -

the fact that flanges are steel makes me suspect it to be relatively early.  By the later 1950's they were offering three-piece hubs with steel barrels and alloy flanges.

OTOH it is entirely possible they may have offered both types concurrently...   

-----


----------

